# Paging MF telephoto Gurus...



## altitude604 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just won an auction for a Five Star 500mm f/8 (non-mirror) lens on fleaBay but there's not a ton of information online about it.

Anyone have/had/used one before? :mrgreen:

I'm really enjoying and starting to get some good stuff with my Tele-Tak 300/6.3 so I'm looking forward to this beastie.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2011)

It's probably similar to other long-focus, skinny-tubed 500mm f/8 pre-set manual focus lenses; these lenses are not "that bad", especially considering their $40 or so used price tags. I have a Quantarary 500mm f/8 refractive lens...it's "okay"...the hardest part is getting good,accurate focus with these slow,long lenses.


----------



## PASM (Mar 22, 2011)

I got a 6.3/400 on the shelf. Panzerfaust. I'll take some shots with it and post.


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 23, 2011)

Derrel said:


> It's probably similar to other long-focus, skinny-tubed 500mm f/8 pre-set manual focus lenses; these lenses are not "that bad", especially considering their $40 or so used price tags. I have a Quantarary 500mm f/8 refractive lens...it's "okay"...the hardest part is getting good,accurate focus with these slow,long lenses.


 
Right on. Do you have any sample photos with the 500/8?


----------



## SJGordon (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got an old 500mm non mirror f:8-22 lens I use a bit.  Stick it on a tripod and it doesn't do too bad.  Not real high quality, but not doorstop quality either.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2011)

PASM said:


> I got a 6.3/400 on the shelf.* Panzerfaust*. I'll take some shots with it and post.


 :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably similar to other long-focus, skinny-tubed 500mm f/8 pre-set manual focus lenses; these lenses are not "that bad", especially considering their $40 or so used price tags. I have a Quantarary 500mm f/8 refractive lens...it's "okay"...the hardest part is getting good,accurate focus with these slow,long lenses.
> ...



I found a few I posted here: Sample Photos:Quantaray 500mm f/8 lens Photo Gallery by Derrel at pbase.com


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ thanks! not too shabby at all. the price certainly was right.... i was just using my fingers to check out the FoV that this thing will have and i'm rather excited at the possiblities! 

hoping to get some better shots of aircraft on the runway from my office.


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 19, 2011)

Quick and dirty test with the 500/8, 300/6.3 and the 70-200/4L.

ISO400, f/8 and 1/320 while handheld from my Kitchen and focused on the neighbour's vent.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2011)

The low-cost 500mm f/8's image looks just a little bit better than the Super-Takumar 300/6.3's image, although both seem to suffer pretty noticeably from CA. That shutter speed of 1/320 is kinda' marginal for hand-holding with lenses that long...


----------



## shufti (Apr 19, 2011)

I've never seen one nor heard of them before.


Wikipedia

*Tou/Five Star*

 Tou Five Star was the commercial brand from Toyo Optics, some lenses are labeled as Toyo Optics, Toyo Five Star or Tou Five Star, They were manufactured between 1967 and sometime around 1980 the company seems to have changed its focus to video lenses.


Tou/Five Star MC Auto 28mm 1:2.8 (to f/22) (52mm)
Toyo/Five Star MC Auto 28mm 1:2.8 (to f/16) (52mm)
Tou/Five Star 28-80mm 1:3.5-4.5 macro
Tou/Five Star 28-135mm 1:3.5-5.2 macro (67mm)
Tou/Five Star 70-210mm 1:4.5-22 macro (55mm)
Tou/Five Star 75-200mm 1:4.5 macro
Tou/Five Star MC Auto 200mm 1:4.5 (52mm)
Tou/Five Star 500mm 1:8


----------



## shufti (Apr 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> altitude604 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


 







Very nice Derrel!


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> The low-cost 500mm f/8's image looks just a little bit better than the Super-Takumar 300/6.3's image, although both seem to suffer pretty noticeably from CA. That shutter speed of 1/320 is kinda' marginal for hand-holding with lenses that long...


 
Yeah, I think I missed the focus on the Takumar shot as I know it is way sharper than that.

Hoping to get some better ones with the 500mm tomorrow at work.


----------

